# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  TIROL-CHOCO Robot Competition, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

The 9th TIROL-CHOCO Robot Competition in Akihabara, Tokyo (April 26, 2014)

----------


## Airicist

TIROL-CHOCO Robot 9th, TIROL-CHOCO Carrying Race 

 Published on Apr 28, 2014




> The 9th TIROL-CHOCO Robot Competition took place at Akihabara DAIBIRU studio ASIMO, Tokyo on Apr. 26, 2014.
> TIROL-CHOCO Carrying Race: BT-R2HV (IKETOMU), Garuu (Kumama), Bosa-2gou (Mukouyama Masaharu) and Puchro (KEG)

----------

